# New Portugal Lounge



## omostra06 (Sep 11, 2007)

We are now getting our very own Portugal lounge, (for off topic chat)

Where we can hang out and chat about everything and anything that comes to mind, this is where you can chat about all subjects not directly related to Portugal. (we will be moving the quotes and sayings thread in here too)

We need to come up with a good name to call our lounge, so all suggestions welcome. (keep it clean)

when we get a short list we will take a vote on the new name for our Portugal Lounge

so far a few suggestions are

Sala do Fala
The Cave
Adega 
The Superbock club

any ideas?


----------



## Algarve (Mar 30, 2011)

Beach Bums ( not as the swear word )


----------



## Algarve (Mar 30, 2011)

OK, gave it some more thought ( Prato do dizer )


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Lusitânia Lounge


----------



## planetmars24 (Jun 7, 2009)

I like the superbock club!


----------



## Algarve (Mar 30, 2011)

Putting a damperner on the Favorite, you would need permission as copyright is involved, with superbock, as well as the trade Mark, BOOO HISSSS sorry But just stating the facts, all the best


----------



## Algarve (Mar 30, 2011)

pergunte aqui para ajudar
but then it is meant to be in English, ??????????????


----------



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

*Reply*



omostra06 said:


> We are now getting our very own Portugal lounge, (for off topic chat)
> 
> Where we can hang out and chat about everything and anything that comes to mind, this is where you can chat about all subjects not directly related to Portugal. (we will be moving the quotes and sayings thread in here too)
> 
> ...


Nice result Derek

My vote goes to " The river bar ".

How about a welcome topic so that members can sign in for there first visit to the Lounge

Peter


----------



## Algarve (Mar 30, 2011)

The River club Hmmmm.All hands on deck, always Row with the Tide. someone at the helm to guide us, OK of to the attic for the straw boater, but draw a line at the moustache, sign me up, all the best


----------



## Algarve (Mar 30, 2011)

would have said the river Bar but do not want people to think have a drink problem , LOL


----------



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

*Reply*



Algarve said:


> would have said the river Bar but do not want people to think have a drink problem , LOL


I have a drink problem. I don't get enough Superbok.

Peter


----------



## -mia- (Dec 23, 2009)

The Lusi Lounge. 
O Lounginho.


----------



## mrforja (Apr 3, 2011)

*The Templers Rest *:fencing: 

:spit::spit::spit::spit::spit::spit:


----------



## omostra06 (Sep 11, 2007)

The Portugezzers


----------



## omostra06 (Sep 11, 2007)

PETERFC said:


> Nice result Derek
> 
> My vote goes to " The river bar ".
> 
> ...


Good idea Peter, once the lounge is set up we can do that.


----------



## Benny Dorm (Mar 24, 2010)

"Pete & Al's":eyebrows:


----------



## -mia- (Dec 23, 2009)

omostra06 said:


> The Portugezzers


We ain't all gezzers....... 

How about "The Tuga Lounge"?


----------



## Algarve (Mar 30, 2011)

Just and Idea any thoughts as to what anagram from portugal or expats forum


----------



## omostra06 (Sep 11, 2007)

any more suggestions before we take a vote??


----------



## mrforja (Apr 3, 2011)

Algarve said:


> Just and Idea any thoughts as to what anagram from portugal or expats forum


Need to take great care with anagrams or you might end up with ...
expats forum = The a sperm fux to Arms


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

The Welcome Inn.


----------



## omostra06 (Sep 11, 2007)

mrforja said:


> Need to take great care with anagrams or you might end up with ...
> expats forum = The a sperm fux to Arms


----------



## omostra06 (Sep 11, 2007)

Time to cast your vote in the poll


----------



## Algarve (Mar 30, 2011)

*not to late*



omostra06 said:


> We are now getting our very own Portugal lounge, (for off topic chat)
> 
> Where we can hang out and chat about everything and anything that comes to mind, this is where you can chat about all subjects not directly related to Portugal. (we will be moving the quotes and sayings thread in here too)
> 
> ...


Hi Derek, is it to late as would like to suggest Lounge Lizzards


----------



## hurstc (Mar 14, 2010)

[Ola Canoeman.... you are not THE CANOEMAN are you ? Is there anyone out there on the Silver Coast near Lourinha. Our holiday home is in Seixal and I will be there for all of May. ( while hubby works in the UK ). Is there anything going on that you know of? Siobhan , I think I will take your advice and get a taxi from the airport. Carol:clap2:


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

Hi Carol,
make sure you pre-book a private hire before arrival and not just get one from the airport as this will be more expensive. I thought Seixal was over the river in Lisbon, is there another one near to Lourinha?


----------



## hurstc (Mar 14, 2010)

*Seixal*

Dear Silvers Yes...we have to be careful. Our Seixal is a very small village half way between Lourinha and Areia Branca....on old maps I think it is called Casal do Sapo...."Pair of Toads ?" Thanks for the hint aout the taxi

Carol


----------



## Mr.Blueskies (Feb 24, 2009)

The come on inn.


----------



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

*Reply*

Hi Siobhanwf and Derek

Any news on the Lounge?

Peter


----------

